# fenwick blank info?



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have an old custom 2 piece fenwick rod that I acquired from a friend and was trying to find out some info on it. The builder was Paul Gaspohl and the rod is apparently a fenwick s 8030-2 and has a line weight of 15-30. I am debating on either having this rod rewrapped or possibly selling but either way would like some more info if anyone knows anything about the value or any other knowledge.


----------

